# Every god in D&D...ever



## Alzrius (Jun 23, 2005)

The good folks at www.planewalker.com have posted a very interesting new item, a gods list with every deity ever published in the D&D game (every deity with enough information to use, anyway). Spanning over 150 pages of information, this has every god you could ever recall from the history of the game in one easy-to-use, alphabetical file. Check it out!


----------



## Shemeska (Jun 24, 2005)

*bump for quality*

Alz has outdone himself with this. It's a serious piece of work, and I cannot speak highly enough of it. In fact I've already gotten some use out of it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2005)

sweet. I'll know that I'll be getting some use out of it!


----------



## thalmin (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice, but not yet quite complete. I see there is no listing for Crom or Asura, both of the Hyborea mythos, from _Gods, Demi-Gods & Heroes_ for OD&D.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 24, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Nice, but not yet quite complete. I see thaere is no listing for Crom or Asura, both of the Hyborea mythos, from _Gods, Demi-Gods & Heroes_ for OD&D.



I didn't expect this debate to come up quite so soon, about DDG&H, but I was expecting it.

I initially didn't have a copy of the book when I turned it over to the planewalker people to submit. I've since perused a friend's copy.

I'm of two minds about the book. While it's technically covering the gods directly, there's a severe dearth of information. Alignments aren't given at all (I'm pretty sure they'd been added to the game by that time). Although differences are made between gods and demigods, that's the only distinction in divine levels. I'm still not quite sure how to classify, in terms of rank, a power that's just listed as a "god", since on the one hand we know it's more than a demigod, but not how much more. Finally, the only delineation of portfolio is the title some gods have...some don't, meaning we don't know what they're god of.

I'm still somewhat tempted to go back and add those gods in, but the lack of substantive information is somewhat vexing...I may update it soon though, since I don't plan on letting this ever get outdated.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 24, 2005)

We'll probably keep it updated as Al gets us more information on the gods - so expect updates as time passes.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to be a pain. I've just been hoping for this info for a long while. Unfortunately, G,D-G&H is more like a Monster Manual than a DDG.

Whatever, thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 24, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> The good folks at www.planewalker.com have posted a very interesting new item, a gods list with every deity ever published in the D&D game (every deity with enough information to use, anyway). Spanning over 150 pages of information, this has every god you could ever recall from the history of the game in one easy-to-use, alphabetical file. Check it out!




Outstanding work...


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 24, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Sorry, I wasn't trying to be a pain. I've just been hoping for this info for a long while. Unfortunately, G,D-G&H is more like a Monster Manual than a DDG.
> 
> Whatever, thanks for the hard work.




Well, as Clueless said, this will be updated constantly. Case in point, I just updated the file with the info from DDG&H and sent it to her about ten minutes ago. Hopefully, she'll get it up there fast (she's the one responsible for making this available on the site and in PDF form. Thanks Clueless!), and you'll be able to get it by this time tomorrow, if not earlier!


----------



## diaglo (Jun 24, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Well, as Clueless said, this will be updated constantly. Case in point, I just updated the file with the info from DDG&H and sent it to her about ten minutes ago. Hopefully, she'll get it up there fast (she's the one responsible for making this available on the site and in PDF form. Thanks Clueless!), and you'll be able to get it by this time tomorrow, if not earlier!




if thalmin hadn't jumped on you... you know i would have.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2005)

cool, will have to check it out when i get home (work filters don't like planewalker.com)


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 24, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> if thalmin hadn't jumped on you... you know i would have.




Good to know I can always count on the old guard to keep me honest.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 25, 2005)

*chuckle*

Well - I'm creating the update as we speak so it should be up soon. I'll make a note here when it is.

.
.
.

New version is up now.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 25, 2005)

Alzrius, you're my new hero! I'm going to get A LOT of use out out this file.

KF72


----------



## Turanil (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the *huge* amount of work that went into this file. I downloaded it immediately of course, but... Well, sorry for being rude now, but I do find the info on the gods too succinct to be of any real use in a campaign (for example, there is nothing about the domains they would allow to their priests).


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jun 25, 2005)

Stating which pantheon they belong to (if any) would be great. This would also make a great database.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 25, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Well, sorry for being rude now, but I do find the info on the gods too succinct to be of any real use in a campaign (for example, there is nothing about the domains they would allow to their priests).




I think how it's intended to be used is a starting point for a GM. They look over the list - pick a god - and then know what resources to go look in for domain information without having to scour each and every book on their bookshelf. The majority of these deities after all come from 2nd and 1st edition. Before domains existed really.


----------



## ssampier (Jun 25, 2005)

Good attempt, lots of entries. I just wish it was easier to find something, you can use the rudimentary Adobe "find", but it doesn't do a very good job. I searched for the god Pan and received lots of entries on _pan_theon; several good bookmarks would go a long way to help organize the material.

Ideally, I'd like to see the entries inputed into a SQL database.  You could search by alignment, spheres/domain (if available), portfolio, etc. Then you could use several filters to narrow your search even further.

Just an idea


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 25, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> I think how it's intended to be used is a starting point for a GM. They look over the list - pick a god - and then know what resources to go look in for domain information without having to scour each and every book on their bookshelf. The majority of these deities after all come from 2nd and 1st edition. Before domains existed really.




As usual, Clueless tagged it perfectly. As I said in the opening part of the file, this is meant to be a reference work. That's because of two reasons: because it seemed both rude and illegal to freely distribute more information than that, and also because any more info on the gods would have taken an exponentially larger effort to catalogue...not to mention that not all gods have more info available, compromising the uniformity even more. I agree that a domain listing would have been great, but as Clueless said, the majority of the time that information just wasn't available, and I didn't want to just make up any of the information.



			
				Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> Stating which pantheon they belong to (if any) would be great. This would also make a great database.




When I initially started this project, I was also going to have cross-indexed lists for where (on what planes) each god lived, and have a pantheon list. Both projects rapidly fell by the wayside, however. The realm list fell apart mostly because only a small fraction of these gods even had it listed where they lived, to say nothing of the FR change from the Great Wheel, etc. Likewise, the pantheon list broke down when I hit the racial pantheons, because I started second-guessing just what constituted being in a racial pantheon. Reorx, for example, is worshipped by dwarves...is he thus a member of the dwarven pantheon? Ghaunadaur is considered a member of the drow pantheon, but there's nothing drow about him (something _Lords of Madness_ points out), so should he be listed there? Questions like that pretty much spelled the death of that work.

A database project is something I haven't ruled out yet though (more on that below).



			
				ssampier said:
			
		

> Good attempt, lots of entries. I just wish it was easier to find something, you can use the rudimentary Adobe "find", but it doesn't do a very good job. I searched for the god Pan and received lots of entries on pantheon; several good bookmarks would go a long way to help organize the material.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to see the entries inputed into a SQL database. You could search by alignment, spheres/domain (if available), portfolio, etc. Then you could use several filters to narrow your search even further.
> 
> Just an idea




Well, I presumed that if you knew the name of the god you wanted to find (and it wasn't an alias), then it'd be easy to just zip down to his alphabetical listing. Want Pan, just look after Paladine and before Panu, for example. Bookmarks could be a good idea, but A) I wouldn't be sure what to bookmark...having one for every god seems a bit crazy, and just having one for the beginning of each new letter of the alphabetical listing doesn't seem like enough. Also B) I don't know diddly about PDF-making. The PDF incarnation of this list is the work of Clueless, who is really great for helping out with the technical aspects of all this.

As far as a database goes, I'm currently working on something like that with Static. Right now it's in XML format, and we're seeing what we can do from there.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 27, 2005)

Updated with new information:  
Slavers, and the Living Greyhawk Deities file (downloadable from WotC's site)

Also - bookmarks added for the first god of each letter. (A. B. C etc.) If you think I'm adding a bookmark by hand for *each* deity - I'll remind you that I am a hungry codemonkey and would require payment. 

Oh and... *ahem* *bump*

Check out the rest of the site while you're at it.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 27, 2005)

I think this will be of help to a lot of DMs.  Here is some advice.

Domains:  Choose what you believe is appropriate to a deity's  nature. FFor example, Cernunnos (whom the Tuatha De Danaan article in a Dragon magazine mispelled as Cerunnos) is a deity of nature, so animal, plant, and weather might be appropriate domains.  Or you could use a comparable deity, such as Silvanus.    (See my note on alignments and sourcesbelow.)

Sources:  Do some research, as this list is more of a guide than a definitive statement.  If you are looking at a real world pantheon or somethign from an established setting, learn about the details of the deities and their histories.

Alignment:  In some cases, I believe that the alignments in some of the books was just plain wrong.  So, go to the sources and read how those deities were viewed in their culture, and by mythologists.  (Some deities listed as evil come out a LOT better when you read the Mabonogion b  (Celtic Mythology) or other sources.)

Consider the PCs and the world:  Decide how each deity relates to his or her worshippers and the larger world.  Does the deity have different aspects that could lead to divergent religious orders.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 27, 2005)

great source, great work, great times


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 27, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Also - bookmarks added for the first god of each letter. (A. B. C etc.)



Clueless, you're my ninja.   



> _Slavers, and the Living Greyhawk Deities file (downloadable from WotC's site)_



To be more specific, there are now two more deities that weren't there before: The Earth Dragon, and Chitza-Atlan.

The Earth Dragon is a new demigod introduced in _Slavers_, and with an entry in the LGD file. Chitza-Atlan is slightly more complicated. His only listed source is the LGD file, however, his original mention comes from _C1 The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan_. However, his name in that product is simply given to us off-the-cuff, with very little information to go on. As explained in the beginning of the document, sources like that aren't included here.

I also want to mention that the LGD file is a great reference. It has entries that include things like symbols, favored weapons, typical worshippers, etc. Best of all, it updates to 3(.5)E a lot of deities that are otherwise ignored. I highly recommend checking it out.

This update also includes some corrections, mostly spelling and grammar. It also takes into account the "aspect" deity listings in _Serpent Kingdoms_, which I had previously ignored. That's why Sseth now has alias listings for Merrshaulk and Varae, and why Set has an alias listing of Sseth, etc.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> I think this will be of help to a lot of DMs. Here is some advice.
> 
> [snip]




This is some great advice. It's things like this that I hoped to encourage with this list.


----------



## mafisto (Jun 28, 2005)

*Database Version*

Heh, the first thing I did on Saturday morning is write a text file parser for the document and rip it into a relational database. I haven't had much time since to work on a decent search form, but if anyone is interested let me know. If that's the case I'll put it on a public website - the idea is to make the gods searchable by each of their four qualities (including source). LMK.

Edit: Oops, Alzrius, PM me if this is an issue.  I'll credit you and place a link to the Planewalker site at the top of the form otherwise.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 28, 2005)

Mafisto, don't forget to include the most recent update!


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 28, 2005)

mafisto said:
			
		

> Edit: Oops, Alzrius, PM me if this is an issue.  I'll credit you and place a link to the Planewalker site at the top of the form otherwise.




I don't have a problem with this. I'm actually quite pleased that other people are picking up the list and running with it in their own way. I certainly won't object to people wanting to make it more useful or placing it elsewhere (though the credit and the link are nice).

Static, who runs the official Spelljammer website (www.spelljammer.org) is also working on a searchable database. I don't feel right about giving his email address without his knowledge/approval, but you should be able to find it there; perhaps you and he can coordinate efforts.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 28, 2005)

mafisto said:
			
		

> Heh, the first thing I did on Saturday morning is write a text file parser for the document and rip it into a relational database. I haven't had much time since to work on a decent search form, but if anyone is interested let me know. If that's the case I'll put it on a public website - the idea is to make the gods searchable by each of their four qualities (including source). LMK.
> 
> Edit: Oops, Alzrius, PM me if this is an issue.  I'll credit you and place a link to the Planewalker site at the top of the form otherwise.





... !!    

Send me the parser please?? As a coder I really wanna see it!  

Also if *and this is a big if* Al would like us to host a gods list database I see no reason why we can't. Planewalker already has some gods in its databases just nothing like this. So it's really his option on where he'd like to host it at.


----------



## mafisto (Jun 28, 2005)

*Cool!*

Clueless, I'll email you the steps I took and the code.  I had to render the document down to an .rtf and do some whitespace cleanup, but everything else should be evident.  I wrote it in ColdFusion so the logic is directly portable to PHP.

If you could get permission to host and a RDBM to put the database on, I'd be happy to export the data and schema for the Planewalker.  To be honest, I don't have the bandwidth to host this if it gets a lot of traffic.  A good d20 host would be the best option.

In the meantime I'll get something up quickly for people to look at.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 28, 2005)

Meh. Coldfusion *wrinkles nose* never did like that system but meh. I'll learn to deal. 

Planewalker is actually database driven entirely, and we've still got spare bandwidth - not that we aren't trying to fix *that* problem as much as we can by advertising and hosting goodies. So if you've got a schema go ahead and drop it over. I doubt it's more than what? 2 tables?


----------



## mafisto (Jun 28, 2005)

*chuckle*  I prefer PHP for web pages, but CF is my primary language.  This was all about speed and getting the data where I could play with it.

I've sent an email your way, we can take all of this nerd talk off-board now


----------



## mafisto (Jun 28, 2005)

Okay, here's a quick demo at : http://www.grim-n-gritty.com/extras/godForm.cfm

The interface is barebones, just select something from a drop box and hit Submit - you'll get all matches for that selection.  You can combine selections, like "Goddess" and "Chaotic Evil" will give you all Chaotic Evil Goddesses.

Hopefully there will be a prettier, more permanent location some day. If anyone has suggestions (aside from "It ain't purty!") , don't hesitate to let me know. I'm renovating my bathroom this week and will embrace an opportunity to do something nice, safe and ephemeral.

Oh yeah, if anyone wants to contribute a stylesheet I'll make it nice looking.  That's the deal.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 30, 2005)

*bUmp*


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 1, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what would people like to see added to this list that isn't there already? Pantheons have been mentioned as one possibility, another might be an indicator of gender, or what plane/layer/realm each god has. Please try to keep it to one suggestion though!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 7, 2005)

*The Gods are pleased, therefore, with a nudge of dvinity, this thread is raised again...*

++Bump++


----------



## Talmun (Jul 7, 2005)

As a DM who often runs deity and religion-driven games,

THANK YOU!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Clueless (Jul 7, 2005)

You're welcome!  I'm sure Al will say the same.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 7, 2005)

I will indeed. You're welcome and thanks for the kind words.

I've actually dared to relax recently, as I haven't yet found any more gods that I've missed. I have found some new sources for existing gods, but haven't updated those yet, since I'd rather wait until there are some new deities to add to the list before updating.

Assuming I don't find any gods in old products that I overlooked, the next update will probably be in August with _Stormwrack_ (I'm assuming that will have at least a few new gods).


----------



## Clueless (Jul 18, 2005)

Or. Not. 

New updates from Dragon #12, #13, #16, #19, #20, #27, #29, #54, #334, and  The Temple of Elemental Evil, Persian gods, some new Japanese and African gods, Oceanic gods, Polynesian gods, ancient Middle Eastern gods, and Australian gods.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 18, 2005)

Might you add the gods from the Wilderlands?  The Wilderlands was sort of the Cool uncle of D&D and several judges guild products were official D&D products...


----------



## Clueless (Jul 18, 2005)

I suspect that's something Alzrius will have to answer....


----------



## jester47 (Jul 18, 2005)

Well the wilderlands books were "official" D&D as well as some modules.  Included in CSIO is the temple to the God's of Pagena, and a few others.  The Players Guide to the Wilderlands has a lot of cool gods in it. 

Aaron.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 19, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> New updates from Dragon #12, #13, #16, #19, #20, #27, #29, #54, #334, and  The Temple of Elemental Evil, Persian gods, some new Japanese and African gods, Oceanic gods, Polynesian gods, ancient Middle Eastern gods, and Australian gods.



Just to clarify the ancient Middle Eastern gods are from the Sumerian and Babylonian pantheons, similar to what we recently saw in _Dragon_ #329. Also in there are some forgotten gods of several beast cults from the _Forgotten Realms_ that have never seen print anywhere else, written by Ed Greenwood himself!



			
				jester47 said:
			
		

> Might you add the gods from the Wilderlands? The Wilderlands was sort of the Cool uncle of D&D and several judges guild products were official D&D products...






			
				jester47 said:
			
		

> Well the wilderlands books were "official" D&D as well as some modules. Included in CSIO is the temple to the God's of Pagena, and a few others. The Players Guide to the Wilderlands has a lot of cool gods in it.




I'm currently in the process of trying to acquire and look over more of the Judges Guild books, but because I'm unsure what products exactly to look for, it's slow going.

The original _City State of the Invincible Overlord_ was not a D&D product. It says right on the cover "A Judges Guild *Universal* supplement". Beyond that and _The Unknown Gods_, I haven't reviewed any of the old Judges Guild products yet. If you see one that's clearly called out as being for D&D and has entries for the gods themselves, please let me know.

As far as I can tell, _The Player's Guide to the Wilderlands_ is a d20 product, and thus not eligible for this list.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the update!

Now, I will offer some more advice!

Research:  The internet can be a great resource for DMs.  So, perhaps doing a search on various real world mythologies might help.  Or, use some of the resources cited at the back of your gaming books.  For example, _Nyambe -- African Adventures_  has several good reference works cited at the back of the book.  If you are using deities from the World of Greyhawk setting, do yourself a favor and check the Living Greyhawk site.

Libraries;  If you have access to a public library, or a university library, go in and do some research if you are using a deity from a real world source, you might be able to find a book with some information --- and maybe a few good plot hooks.

Regions:  In the real world, many deities were only worshipped in specific regions of the world.  This may be an option for your campaign.

Clergy:  Different religious orders may focus on different aspects of the same deity.  For example, some clerics of Apollo may focus on prophecy, others on sun worship, healing, music, or archery. By having different sects in a campaign focus on different aspects of a deity, a DM can differentiate between various sects and temples.   (In the preceding example, most temples of Apollo might have someone knowledgeable in each of these areas -- but characters might have to travel to a distant temple to find those most skilled in prophecy.)


----------



## jester47 (Jul 19, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> The original _City State of the Invincible Overlord_ was not a D&D product. It says right on the cover "A Judges Guild *Universal* supplement". Beyond that and _The Unknown Gods_, I haven't reviewed any of the old Judges Guild products yet. If you see one that's clearly called out as being for D&D and has entries for the gods themselves, please let me know.
> 
> As far as I can tell, _The Player's Guide to the Wilderlands_ is a d20 product, and thus not eligible for this list.




If you go to DriveThru RPG and look up Judges Guild, you can see among the covers the cover for the original CSIO.  At the bottom you can make out DUNGEONS & DRAGONS.  So I would say go for it.  The god listing in the d20 version is one that is compiled from the original sources.  So I would say have at it.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 19, 2005)

jester47 said:
			
		

> If you go to DriveThru RPG and look up Judges Guild, you can see among the covers the cover for the original CSIO.  At the bottom you can make out DUNGEONS & DRAGONS.  So I would say go for it.




The closest I can find is the entry for the _City State Player's Map_, which isn't the same thing. DTRPG doesn't appear to have an entry for the original CSotIO. While the map does say "D&D" on the cover, it doesn't have any gods that I know of.



> _The god listing in the d20 version is one that is compiled from the original sources.  So I would say have at it._




Even so, it's still a product by a third-party (of second-party materials to boot), which, as I say on the list, means it's outside the scope of "D&D" and thus that list.


----------



## jester47 (Jul 19, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> The closest I can find is the entry for the _City State Player's Map_, which isn't the same thing. DTRPG doesn't appear to have an entry for the original CSotIO. While the map does say "D&D" on the cover, it doesn't have any gods that I know of.




Ah, I thought that was the cover for the original CSIO.  My bad.  Well, I gave it a shot.  Maybe asking on the Necroboards someone would know of any gods were ever mentioned in the approved D&D Wilderlands stuff.


----------



## Clueless (Jul 26, 2005)

Latest Update! (and bump)

New gods added from Dragon #102, #110, and #113, bringing the download to 189 pages of godly goodness.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 27, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Latest Update! (and bump)
> 
> New gods added from Dragon #102, #110, and #113, bringing the download to 189 pages of godly goodness.




Strike that goodness part, I did a inventory count before the update. There is like over 297 gods of evil or evil intent alignment . Lord, now must do recount.


----------



## Clueless (Jul 27, 2005)

*chuckle* It's all just a matter of how you define "good"


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 28, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Strike that goodness part, I did a inventory count before the update. There is like over 297 gods of evil or evil intent alignment . Lord, now must do recount.




That's not so bad. I've counted a little over 1100 gods so far (it was 1126, but I was manually counting, so I'm not sure that's correct), which means evil has less than one-third, so all's well (though I'm not counting the deities with no alignment listed).


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 28, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> That's not so bad. I've counted a little over 1100 gods so far (it was 1126, but I was manually counting, so I'm not sure that's correct), which means evil has less than one-third, so all's well (though I'm not counting the deities with no alignment listed).




I haven't started on the revised list. Gotta to prepare my printer for the long haul...again


----------



## Odhanan (Jul 29, 2005)

WOW. This is a great list. And it's gonna be useful for crossovers. 

Thanks, planewalkers!


----------



## Clueless (Jul 29, 2005)

No prob at all! Keep a watch out - we're working on a searchable version here soon.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 30, 2005)

hey, are the demon lords included (before i go and look again)?


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 30, 2005)

Only if they were listed as actual gods somewhere. For example, demon lords like Orcus, Demogorgon, Baphomet, Kostchtie, and Yeenoghu all have entries as gods, so they're in there. Others, like Graz'zt, are not.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 1, 2005)

thank you.


----------



## Grover Cleaveland (Aug 2, 2005)

Note that Druaga is the same as Ahriman (this is arguable, since they're described completely differently, but they're the same historically). Kwannon is the same as Kuan Yin. Fire is the same as Hastsezini.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 2, 2005)

Grover Cleaveland said:
			
		

> Note that Druaga is the same as Ahriman (this is arguable, since they're described completely differently, but they're the same historically). Kwannon is the same as Kuan Yin. Fire is the same as Hastsezini.




For Druaga/Ahriman and Fire/Hastsezini, I don't recall any text distinctly suggesting that they're the same being (this is, after all, D&D and not the real world). But for Kwannon/Kuan Yin, I recall having to think about that one a little.

Basically, in the event that two gods might be the same deity, but there's no direct alias given, I just try and ask myself if it's reasonable to assume two deities may be the same divine entity. Usually, unless almost all of their information (e.g. alignment) is very similar (if not the same) and their flavor text strongly reads the same, I play if safe and list them as separate gods. 

Examples of this are all over the place. Odin and Woden for one, and many deities from the Sumerian and Babylonian pantheons, such as Ishtar and Inanna. While the real-world history is that these were different names for the same deities, D&D has established that these are similar but different gods. This sometimes results in in-game history between said deities being given to explain the similarities better.


----------



## Clueless (Aug 13, 2005)

New updates to the gods list! This takes into account Dragon  
magazines #133 and #153. The latter only had two listings for deities already on 
 there (Asclepius and Hestia), but the former had several new Roman deities. 
A  few errors were also fixed. Enjoy!


----------



## Clueless (Aug 31, 2005)

New update! This latest update takes into account Weapons of Legacy and Stormwrack. The former only has another entry for Shevarash, but the latter (in addition to referencing several existing deities) adds two new gods.


----------



## Soel (Sep 1, 2005)

Thasmudyan, a baatezu god of ghouls and the Cult of Worms, (no connection to Kyuss,) is missing from the list. He appeared in the 2e Necromancer's Handbook.


----------



## sircaren (Sep 1, 2005)

wow

nuff said


----------



## Razz (Sep 1, 2005)

You forgot Murdane and Valigan Thirdborn, both presented in Faiths&Pantheons.

And Bes is in Forgotten Realms, but is an aspect of Vergadain.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 1, 2005)

Soel said:
			
		

> Thasmudyan, a baatezu god of ghouls and the Cult of Worms, (no connection to Kyuss,) is missing from the list. He appeared in the 2e Necromancer's Handbook.




Thasmudyan is on the list, just not by that name. Careful reading of _The Complete Book of Necromancers_ will show that he is, in fact, the deity called The Lord of the Undead. However, as I explained in the list, only aliases that are plainly listed are likewise called out on the list.



			
				Razz said:
			
		

> You forgot Murdane and Valigan Thirdborn, both presented in Faiths&Pantheons.




They weren't forgotten, they simply didn't have enough information to be included. Both fall under the "Referenced deities" section outlined at the beginning of the document.



> _And Bes is in Forgotten Realms, but is an aspect of Vergadain._




As I said in the beginning part of the list, the minor aliases listed in the _Faiths & Pantheons_ books were the sort that I was overlooking, simply because there were so many of them, but with so little impact. I may rethink that in the future, since cases like this one do have some merit (though Vergadain and Bes are still two separate, distinct deities).


----------



## Soel (Sep 2, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Thasmudyan is on the list, just not by that name. Careful reading of _The Complete Book of Necromancers_ will show that he is, in fact, the deity called The Lord of the Undead. However, as I explained in the list, only aliases that are plainly listed are likewise called out on the list.




I took that to be his title, and not his actual name, (like the titles in On Hallowed Ground.) Still, great work, and a boon to all of us! Thanx!


----------



## BOZ (Sep 2, 2005)

it sounds more like a title than a name...


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 2, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> it sounds more like a title than a name...




It may be, but that was what his entry in the book called him...it's only by doing a close reading of other parts of the supplement that you even realize that "The Lord of Undead" is Thasmudyan. As such, listing his entry in the Gods List as Thasmudyan (or even as an alias) could create more confusion than it dispels.

On a different topic, I was talking to someone about D&D gods at Gen Con, and they asked me something that stopped me cold. "Are there any evil elven gods that aren't drow gods?" I've catalogued almost 1,200 deities, and I couldn't think of one! Anyone have any possible candidates?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 2, 2005)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> It may be, but that was what his entry in the book called him...it's only by doing a close reading of other parts of the supplement that you even realize that "The Lord of Undead" is Thasmudyan. As such, listing his entry in the Gods List as Thasmudyan (or even as an alias) could create more confusion than it dispels.
> 
> On a different topic, I was talking to someone about D&D gods at Gen Con, and they asked me something that stopped me cold. "Are there any evil elven gods that aren't drow gods?" I've catalogued almost 1,200 deities, and I couldn't think of one! Anyone have any possible candidates?




Honesty, there are none known in the D&D cosmology. With the 26+ known Olven deites, the majority are in the Lawful, Neutral, Chaotic Good catergory.

Shevarash has a dark streak within him, but only to Drow. But he is not 'evil'.

But this knowledge reference is from D&D material only, not third-party.


----------



## Clueless (Oct 26, 2005)

New update is up here.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 26, 2005)

Clueless said:
			
		

> New update is up here.




Just to clarify, the new update consists of a single deity, Shami-Amourae, a succubus demigoddess from _Dungeon_ #5, "The Stolen Power".

The next update will come shortly (hopefully), for the demigod Cas from _Heroes of Horror_.


----------



## green slime (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic work.

Alhumra Mazda, the persian deity, was some kind of "god of gods" who gave the people laws and such, instigating a justice system. There were tablets found in Persepolis that said something to that effect. I could find out more, if anyone were interested.


----------



## Shemeska (Oct 27, 2005)

green slime said:
			
		

> Fantastic work.
> 
> Alhumra Mazda, the persian deity, was some kind of "god of gods" who gave the people laws and such, instigating a justice system. There were tablets found in Persepolis that said something to that effect. I could find out more, if anyone were interested.




Zoarastrianism's deity of good.


----------



## green slime (Oct 27, 2005)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Zoarastrianism's deity of good.




Apparently even older than Zoarastrianism, but basically..... yeah.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 10, 2005)

New update: This new update takes into account over twenty new gods from Dragon #24. 
Unfortunately, Al still hasn't gotten a copy of Heroes of Horror, so the demigod  
from that is still missing.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 10, 2005)

As for Bes, perhaps it is best to mention that he is CONSIDERED an aspect of Vergadain in the Forgotten Realms.  In other settings, this would not be the case.  (In my opinion, real world mythologies and how they handle things should trump the deities of various settings.  I won't even get into the alighment errors and other errors on the entire Celtic pantheon.)

As I have some knowledge of the cultures of the Ancient Middle East, I know of no connection to Druaga and Ahriman.

My understanding of the male Kwannon, a Japanese bodhisatva, is based losely on Kuan Yin, a Chinese goddess.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 10, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> As for Bes, perhaps it is best to mention that he is CONSIDERED an aspect of Vergadain in the Forgotten Realms.  In other settings, this would not be the case.




I disagree. For one thing, I'm not drawing lines about which deities are specific to which campaigns. It's up to individual DMs to do that. Likewise, I specifically mentioned that the minor aliases (like those in the _Faiths & Avatars_ books) aren't mentioned, and that has a reason. The aliases given here are meant to be major aliases; that is, the same god is listed in a different book under another name. Footnotes regarding a different name like that aren't major enough to note (though they remain very interesting).



> _(In my opinion, real world mythologies and how they handle things should trump the deities of various settings.  I won't even get into the alighment errors and other errors on the entire Celtic pantheon.)_




I'm of the opinion that D&D shouldn't be too concerned with the specifics of real-world material that it draws on. It is, after all, only a game.

As an aside, I'm having, as Clueless noted, some real trouble getting to even look at a copy of _Heroes of Horror_. If someone could mention the alignment and portfolio (the exact portfolio, word for word) of Cas, from that, I'd be grateful.

Also, this update includes an extra special thanks to Clueless, who's been instrumental in making this list available on the web. Thanks Clueless!


----------



## Clueless (Dec 8, 2005)

New update: http://www.planewalker.com/downloads/godList.php

The download now totals up at 195 pages, and now includes Cas, from _Heros of Horror_.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 8, 2005)

was that the only god from that book?


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 8, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> was that the only god from that book?




To the best of my knowledge, yes. However, I admit to not having been able to even see a copy yet.

Special thanks to Fafhrd for helping me out with Cas's info.


----------



## countgray (Dec 22, 2005)

There is a god missing from the pdf.  In the Evermeet Novel there was a god *Herne, Lord of the Wild Hunt*,  who was slain by Malar.  I don't know if he has stats or is mentioned anywhere else  but thought I would mention it to you.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 22, 2005)

countgray said:
			
		

> There is a god missing from the pdf.  In the Evermeet Novel there was a god *Herne, Lord of the Wild Hunt*,  who was slain by Malar.  I don't know if he has stats or is mentioned anywhere else  but thought I would mention it to you.




Thanks for the obscure reference, but that's not missing from the PDF; it simply doesn't belong there in the first place. Note that, under the section at the top, it has a set of what is not covered on the list, and that includes "referenced" deities - deities that only have their name dropped, with (virtually) no other information given. This'd fall under that category.


----------



## countgray (Dec 22, 2005)

Ah, cool.  That explains it.  I went to the gods list to research him and was surprised to find him not there.  The gods list is sort of _the_ master list of all canon gods, so that is usually the first place I go to begin research on obscure deities.

Maybe someday they will flesh out Herne a little more in a source somewhere and then he will merit his own entry in the list.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 22, 2005)

countgray said:
			
		

> The gods list is sort of _the_ master list of all canon gods, so that is usually the first place I go to begin research on obscure deities.




Comments like that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Clueless (May 18, 2006)

The Gods List  has updated today for White Dwarf magazine #55 - "The Gods of the Shapelings", with four new greater deities. Pick up your copy Do it - you know you want to...


----------



## BOZ (May 28, 2006)

wacky!


----------



## Ripzerai (Dec 9, 2006)

Lurue is also mentioned in Dragon magazine #54 - "Down-to-earth divinity," this time as a lesser goddess. She's in the "Cults of the Beast" section. The gods_list document misses that reference.

The goddess called Benten in Dragon #13 is called Benzaiten in 2nd edition _Legends & Lore_, where she is listed as one of the Shichifukujin. She is the only one of the Seven Gods of Luck to get a name change between Dragon #13 and _Legends & Lore_.

To be clear, the Seven Gods of Luck were listed in Dragon #13 as: Hotei, Jurojin, Fukrokujo, Bishamon, Daikoku, Ebisu, and Benten. The Shichifukujin were listed in 2e _Legends & Lore_ as Hotei, Jurojin, Fukurokujo, Bishamon, Benzaiten, Daikoku, and Ebisu. 

As Benten, she is the goddess of luck, the sea, literature, wealth, and romantic happiness. As Benzaiten she is the goddess of happiness through love.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how I miss this thread when it first came out so long ago.  Great job!


----------



## BOZ (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah, there were quite a few changes between 1E and 2E dieties Re: Legends & Lore...


----------



## Ripzerai (Jan 5, 2007)

Somehow, three gods from Dragon #287 were missed. Hypnatia, Phobetor, and Phantasia all get full descriptions on page 36 of the issue.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 5, 2007)

Grr. for some reason, work classifies Planewalker as a pornography site, so I can't see it.

Can anyone send me the file at jdyal at wowway dot com by any chance?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jan 5, 2007)

J-Dawg said:
			
		

> Grr. for some reason, work classifies Planewalker as a pornography site, so I can't see it.
> 
> Can anyone send me the file at jdyal at wowway dot com by any chance?
> 
> Much appreciated.




Sent.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks much.


----------



## Thurbane (Jan 6, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> The good folks at www.planewalker.com have posted a very interesting new item, a gods list with every deity ever published in the D&D game (every deity with enough information to use, anyway). Spanning over 150 pages of information, this has every god you could ever recall from the history of the game in one easy-to-use, alphabetical file. Check it out!



Wow, truly great resource! Fantastic work!


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 6, 2007)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Somehow, three gods from Dragon #287 were missed. Hypnatia, Phobetor, and Phantasia all get full descriptions on page 36 of the issue.




Thanks for the keen eye, Rip! I don't know how I missed those three before, but I just added them now. 



			
				Thurbane said:
			
		

> Wow, truly great resource! Fantastic work!




Thanks, I had a lot of fun making it!    The one problem with the list now is that the references were listed from (in-game) newest to oldest, but a formatting problem removed that, so now the sources are all in no particular order. I want to fix that, but it's been extremely slow going thus far.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jan 19, 2007)

You spelled "Roykyn" wrong (it's erroneously spelled "Roykin" in the PDF).

Also, the newest version of the LG_Deities PDF - http://www.wizards.com/rpga/downloads/LG_Deities.zip - is much more complete and useful than the version cited in the gods_list document (http://www.wizards.com/rpga/downloads/LG_Deities_v1-3.zip). The new version is version 2.0, while gods_list still points to version 1.3.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jan 30, 2007)

You've forgotten to list Dragon magazine #342 - "Core Beliefs: Olidammara" as a source.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 2, 2007)

As always Rip, you keep me honest. Both of those updates have been made.


----------



## Ripzerai (Feb 12, 2007)

Stern Alia also has a writeup in Dragon #287, page 88. It describes the deity, her titles, her areas of influence, her sons, her holy relics, her alignment, her holy symbol, favored weapon, and domains.


----------



## Dastari (Mar 16, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> The good folks at www.planewalker.com have posted a very interesting new item, a gods list with every deity ever published in the D&D game (every deity with enough information to use, anyway). Spanning over 150 pages of information, this has every god you could ever recall from the history of the game in one easy-to-use, alphabetical file. Check it out!




I noticed that the file is missing Gerdreg, an orc hero-deity from Monster Mythology. I am not sure if he has been mentioned in any other sources.


----------



## ssampier (Mar 16, 2007)

J-Dawg said:
			
		

> Grr. for some reason, work classifies Planewalker as a pornography site, so I can't see it.
> 
> Can anyone send me the file at jdyal at wowway dot com by any chance?
> 
> Much appreciated.




Must be all those naked elf goddess pics.


----------



## Ingolmo (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello there!

Great (and enormous) work with the God's list.
You might perhaps want to consider adding the goddess

Ragarra
divine level unknown
Alignment: N/A
Portfolio: the jungle and it's violent denizens, passion, chaos, revenge
Sources: Land of Fate, Ruined Kingdoms

She is only mentioned as one of the forgotten gods in the Land of Fate box, but there is at least as much information about her in the Al-Qadim box set Ruined Kingdoms as exists about Bala or Vataqatal - unfortunately without a clear data block.

About the "further wishes" mentioned above:
Any of the things mentioned above would be great. In some cases additional titles of gods (like Bala of the Tidings) would be nice. On the other hand I personally would not want to do the large amount of work that would be involved. Disagreements about the correct pantheons are probably unavoidable in some cases, but hey, why not just pick one that might be right - TSR and Wizards definitely were not consistent all the time anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Great resource! I used it right away to confirm there's very, very little information on Maglubiyet.


----------



## Alzrius (May 9, 2007)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Stern Alia also has a writeup in Dragon #287, page 88. It describes the deity, her titles, her areas of influence, her sons, her holy relics, her alignment, her holy symbol, favored weapon, and domains.




It took me a long time to get around to adding this minor reference, but it has been added. Thanks Rip!   



			
				Dastari said:
			
		

> I noticed that the file is missing Gerdreg, an orc hero-deity from Monster Mythology. I am not sure if he has been mentioned in any other sources.




I've only seen him listed in that book. The thing is, it doesn't say he's a hero-deity, but just a hero. In other words, he appears to be an exceptional mortal, but there's nothing calling him out as a god of any sort.



			
				Ingolmo said:
			
		

> Hello there!
> 
> Great (and enormous) work with the God's list.
> You might perhaps want to consider adding the goddess
> ...




I didn't feel there was enough information about Ragarra given in the _Land of Fate_ boxed set to warrant inclusion. The _Ruined Kingdoms_ entry gave me pause, but I eventually decided that it was detailing her religious organization than it was her, and for that reason excluded it deliberately.


----------



## Alzrius (May 11, 2007)

A substantial update today! From the pages of _Imagine_ magazine, TSR UK's publication, come the gods of the Pelinore campaign setting, as well as a few new references for two existing deities (Sobek and Mitra). Check it out!

Special thanks to Echohawk for bringing these rare entries to my attention!


----------



## Ingolmo (May 15, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I didn't feel there was enough information about Ragarra given in the _Land of Fate_ boxed set to warrant inclusion. The _Ruined Kingdoms_ entry gave me pause, but I eventually decided that it was detailing her religious organization than it was her, and for that reason excluded it deliberately.




Ah, I see. Thanks for taking the time though!


----------



## Alzrius (May 29, 2007)

Made the update for _Dragon_ #356 today, which covers Hextor, as well as the two Aztec deities Huitzilopochtli and Cihuacoatl, the latter of which seems to be a new deity.


----------



## Nichols (May 29, 2007)

No Ravenloft gods (Ezra, the Wolf God, Yutow the Peacebringer, etc.)?


----------



## Alzrius (May 30, 2007)

Nichols said:
			
		

> No Ravenloft gods (Ezra, the Wolf God, Yutow the Peacebringer, etc.)?




The problem there is that all of those deities were given information on them as actual gods with the advent of 3E Ravenloft, which was a third-party product.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's one you missed:

"Red Tiger," from FR5 _Savage Frontier_, page 11. Demigod. Alignment: Chaotic Neutral. Beastlands.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 25, 2007)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> Here's one you missed:
> 
> "Red Tiger," from FR5 _Savage Frontier_, page 11. Demigod. Alignment: Chaotic Neutral. Beastlands.




Thanks Rip, I've added Red Tiger to the list (as well as the reference to Shiallia that was also in that book).

Also, six never-before-seen gods from _White Dwarf_ #42, "Irilian: A Complete AD&D City" have been added. Special thanks to Echohawk for bringing those to my notice!


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 30, 2007)

And one more update for the god Torak, from the _Belgariad_ novels who was given stats in _White Dwarf_ #56.

Once again, thanks to Echohawk for pointing that out.


----------



## Talmun (Jun 30, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I didn't feel there was enough information about Ragarra given in the _Land of Fate_ boxed set to warrant inclusion. The _Ruined Kingdoms_ entry gave me pause, but I eventually decided that it was detailing her religious organization than it was her, and for that reason excluded it deliberately.





Would this line of reasoning also exclude Chernavog (from Expedition to Castle Ravenloft)?  Baba Zelenna will be most upset...


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 1, 2007)

Talmun said:
			
		

> Would this line of reasoning also exclude Chernavog (from Expedition to Castle Ravenloft)?  Baba Zelenna will be most upset...




The adventure makes it pretty clear that Chernavog is a demon lord, not a deity, so she's going to be upset anyway.


----------



## Cam Banks (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a little surprised that SP/MWP's Dragonlance products are considered third-party when Paizo's Dungeon and Dragon aren't. We have to go through WotC approval for everything we do and we're classified as an Official Wizards Licensed Property, which means we get to use WotC material in our products that isn't Open Game Content. Going by your list's definitions, I would call us second-party.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 26, 2007)

Updated for the deity information from _Dragon_ #358! Everyone make sure to vote for Planewalker for the best fan site in the ENnies!   



			
				Cam Banks said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised that SP/MWP's Dragonlance products are considered third-party when Paizo's Dungeon and Dragon aren't. We have to go through WotC approval for everything we do and we're classified as an Official Wizards Licensed Property, which means we get to use WotC material in our products that isn't Open Game Content. Going by your list's definitions, I would call us second-party.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam




Cam, I admit it was a fine line to thread, but I largely also went by the fact that the D&D logo doesn't appear on the third-party D&D products, whereas it does on second-party ones. I might reconsider that in the future, though.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 26, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Cam, I admit it was a fine line to thread, but I largely also went by the fact that the D&D logo doesn't appear on the third-party D&D products, whereas it does on second-party ones. I might reconsider that in the future, though.




Hmmm... in that case _Imagine Magazine_ and _White Dwarf_ don't have the D&D logo on them, so for consistency, deities from those also shouldn't really be included. And are you including the Kingdoms of Kalamar deities? Because most of those product do have the D&D logo.    

Go on... you know you really want to add the Dragonlance/Ravenloft deities to make the list even more complete    

Edit: Upon checking, I see Alzrius has already included all the Kingdoms of Kalamar deities. My mistake!


----------



## Treebore (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been coming to this board since 2001 or 2002, and just now became aware of this. Awesome work and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 17, 2007)

I found another one.

*Anguileusis* is described and fully statted (in his immature form) in _Sea of Blood_ by Bruce R. Cordell (1997), part of the trilogy of sahuagin-themed adventures supporting the _Sea Devils_ Monstrous Arcana book. _Evil Tide_, the first in the trilogy, revealed his divine rank (demigod - see page 32), though the bulk of the information on him is in _Sea of Blood_, the trilogy's climax (page 57 for stats, page 50 for history).

He's the patron god of the anguiliians, a race of eel-men who also appear in _Stormwrack_.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 17, 2007)

I miss the demigod of gibbering mouthers from Scarlet Brotherhood: *Xuxeteanlahucuzolazapaminaco*.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 25, 2007)

I found two more.

The Green  Man is completely statted in 1e _Deities & Demigods_ format in _UK1 - Beyond the Crystal Cave_, page 30. He's a demigod according to page 19.

Rais, Lesser Deity of Intellect and Silver Dragonkind, is described in _Greyspace_, page 92 in what I think you'll find to be an acceptable amount of detail. 

Xuxeteanlahucuzolazapaminaco is not a demigod, although it thinks of itself as one. It's a gibbering mouther with 8 hit dice, some unusual abilities, and none of the divine powers given to demigods in 2nd edition.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 25, 2007)

I found two more.

The Green  Man is completely statted in 1e _Deities & Demigods_ format in _UK1 - Beyond the Crystal Cave_, page 30. He's a demigod according to page 19.

Rais, Lesser Deity of Intellect and Silver Dragonkind, is described in _Greyspace_, page 92 in what I think you'll find to be an acceptable amount of detail. 

Xuxeteanlahucuzolazapaminaco is not a demigod, although it thinks of itself as one. It's a gibbering mouther with 8 hit dice and some unusual abilities.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 10, 2008)

It took me a while to get to them, but I went through and added the references you ferreted out Rip. Thanks again!


----------

